# Ka24e Performance parts



## Kalescio (Dec 17, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone new a good place/website to get performance parts from for my ka24e. I wanted to switch to forged internals and a turbo. The hardest one for me is a turbo manifold which i havent found yet.
Thanks for your help

PS-Also include any suggestions on the rebuild.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

www.realnissan.com has a ka24e mani, or you can have a JGStools one made if that's your thing. The internals are already forged BTW, its just that the upgraded ones are stronger and the pistons are lower comp. Also, unless you're planning to run real high boost, just use good tuning and make the best out of the engine. Its low comp (8.6:1) and the rods are quite strong, so making decent power with it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------

